# Best broadhead for the money?



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

What would ya'll buy? Say....around $30 for three?


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Slick Tricks!


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

TX CHICKEN said:


> Slick Tricks!


i vote slick trick too!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

if i'm not mistaken the mx-4 by muzzy is within that price range.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

I LOVE the Slick Trick 1" standard 100 grain broadhead - best broadhead that I have ever used. You cannot go wrong with those. I will only hunt with the Slick Tricks.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

slicktricks or anything muzzy. You can get 6 muzzys 100gr for that but I do like the tricks and will be trying the grizztricks this year.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Slicktricks, Muzzy Phanoms,


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Thunderheads


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

When I use to shoot replaceable blades I shot Thurderheads, as stated above, slick tricks have a lot of fans, the same can be said for Rage heads. I have been hearing good things about Montec as well.

If you are really concerned about value, you can not go wrong with a 2-blade resharpenable head. You can shoot them over and over and still put an edge on them. You can practice with the exact arrow and head you will be hunting with, and you can kill mulitple animals with each one...assuming you don't hit a rock or other head killing object.

I would not shoot more than one animal without changing the blades on the replaceable style heads....but that is just me.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Magnus Stingers or Buzzcuts


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

This is my first year to bow hunt and I am using the G5 Strikers. They seemed reasonably priced.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

what most have said so far. also worth trying basspro blackout $25 and grim reaper hades $29.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Chunky said:


> When I use to shoot replaceable blades I shot Thurderheads, as stated above,...*I would not shoot more than one animal without changing the blades on the replaceable style heads*...


:smile:

X2 -- still like my thunders - but have some new bows to try them from - will see how they shoot.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I like my 75 gr.Satelites and no,they are not too light been shooting them for ten years and not one problem except having to buy new blades after they hit a bone or two.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Seem to be a lot of Slick Trick fans out there....do they make practice blades for them?


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

HillCountryBasser said:


> Seem to be a lot of Slick Trick fans out there....do they make practice blades for them?


My thoughts as well. I may have to pick some up.

What about them makes you guys that suggested them at the top of your list?


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thunderheads. 100 gr. You say for around 30$. Bass pro has them this month 3 for 15$. Limit 2. 6 broadheads for 30$. My favorite broadheads and a helluva deal at that.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Magnus Snuffers have been my choice for as far back as I can remember. The one's I'm currently using I bought back 10+ years ago and they have many kills. Of those six I have only had to retire one. They cut a big hole everytime and there is always an easy bloodtrail to follow.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

HillCountryBasser said:


> Seem to be a lot of Slick Trick fans out there....do they make practice blades for them?


No practice blades, however if you have a Lanski sharpener, it only takes about 5 minutes to get them scary sharp again. OR you could do like I do, dedicate some to only practice with, and keep replacement blades in case I screw up one of the ones I hunt with. I have six that I practice with along with one set of spare blades. This gives me a dozen total. It allows me to have the set asides for practice, and some for hunting.



Chase4556 said:


> My thoughts as well. I may have to pick some up.
> What about them makes you guys that suggested them at the top of your list?


When I look at broad heads, I look at the material the actual point is made of if not a COC, the cutting angle of the leading edge of the blade , blade thickness, then cost.

With the exception of the Razor Trick, which is truly bad to the bone.

All Slick Tricks have a great steel ferrule with an awesome chisel, which will blow through or break bone if hit directly, and in most cases will not bend. I haven't bend one yet short of hitting concrete.

The leading edge of the blade is not the best for gaining an absolute mechanical advantage, however it is good and cuts a big hole out of proportion for it's size.

They have .035" blades which are some of the thickest replaceable type blades out there. They sharpen up quick and easy using a Lansky type sharpener.

Last but certainly not least, they fly great, and penetrate deep.

I look for the toughest made head, that will hold up under the worst case shot and still get through to vitals, under most circumstances, and still not break the bank. Slick Tricks pretty much fit all of this criteria.

The best bang for the buck however would go to Magnus, with either the Stinger or Buzzcut being tops in my opinion for compounds and the standard for traditional. The only issue I have with them is they did not shoot to the same point of impact as my field points. They all shot together, only about 8" left of where I was aiming. I didn't want to have to adjust my sights every time I headed to the woods. The issue with the standard an compounds is they bend tips over easily, with the speeds they are shot at. Doing this on impact with a rid or the edge of a shoulder isn't good.

LAter,
SR


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

G5 Montecs, one pc. machined head, fly straight, sharp and accurate, I shoot 100 grn., around 30-$40 for 3.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Slick Tricks are great heads but I like the Shuttle T-Locks...never had one fail and they're similar in flight to the Slick Tricks.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Shuttle T-Lock Video*

Here's a video taken last season of the first kill with my new bow. 100 grain Shuttle T-Lock broadhead.

She stepped back at the shot but I smoked her through both shoulders, complete pass through.

TH


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*slick trick*

slick trick


----------



## golfer47 (May 13, 2006)

Razorcaps


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Another vote for slick tricks!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

salth2o said:


> This is my first year to bow hunt and I am using the G5 Strikers. They seemed reasonably priced.


I use strikers also... last year I switched to 3 blade muzzys but this year I am going back to the strikers. They shoot just like field points (unlike the muzzys which shoot about 8" high).


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread or anything, but I have shot mechanical (expandibles) my whole life, do the slick tricks (fixed blades) fly true? 

I have shot many of the expandables (ie: Rage, mini blasters, ect...) What are the best type of mechanical...in your opinion?


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Cannot comment on the mechanicals, never tried any. I have tried a host of other fixed blades however, and ST's fly right with my field points. I practice with the same arrows I hunt with, simply swap out the points for ST's and hit the woods. I haven't mastered anything past 50yds just yet but they hit right where they are supposed to out to there. They are worth a try and I highly doubt you will be unsatisfied. I personally have yet to find one that did not shoot where I aimed.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

So far no complaints out of the 2 blade Rage, thats what will be on the end of my arrow the first week of October and I used to be a die hard fan of the 4 blade fixed 115 gr Muzzy.


----------



## noslen (Jul 6, 2009)

When I first started, I had a slow bow, long heavy arrows, and shot Thunderheads, never had a problem with consistency with poi to field points and always had pass through's. As my bows got faster and the arrows lighter, the broadheads wouldn't match poi with the field points. Since I liked the NAP Thunderheads, I tried the Spitfire's. Their poi was the same as field points so I tried them while taking some does. Couldn't tell any difference in effectiveness so I switched. I now use the Spitfire Pro (same blades just has a replaceable cutter blade at the front) seems like I get a little better blood trail. To me, the most critical part of the broadhead is to hit where you aim, to stay intact, and to remain sharp all the way through the animal. If the blades are not sharp, they tend to tear cell walls as they pass through. This releases more coagulating factor into the wound and causes the bleeding to stop sooner and can stop a blood trail and prolong the animals expiration.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I use slick tricks or rage 2 blades, doesnt matter which one they fly the same for me. I DO NOT recommend rage 3 blades I lost three animals useing them.All three times I had one more or more of the blades completely break off. But It may be due to the fact that I shoot a 75# bow and yes I did have good arrow placement on the animals.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*SLICK TRICKS!!*

I usually only shoot Slick Tricks but, last year, I did shoot some Razor Tricks and was very impressed. Both are extremely strong and fly with field point accuracy.

Also, if a Slick Trick doesn't hit the same place as your field points, your bow is out of tune.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Palerider,
Also, if a Slick Trick doesn't hit the same place as your field points, your bow is out of tune.
I second that very true.


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

SLICK TRICKS ALL THE WAY.BADD *** BROADHEAD THAT FLIES TRUE.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

hammerdown said:


> I use slick tricks or rage 2 blades, doesnt matter which one they fly the same for me. I DO NOT recommend rage 3 blades I lost three animals useing them.All three times I had one more or more of the blades completely break off. But It may be due to the fact that I shoot a 75# bow and yes I did have good arrow placement on the animals.


See... last year I was hunting in Ozona,Tx. and shot a doe at 15 yards, and I mean I drilled her with a Rage 3-blade with excellent arrow placement! Blew tissue all over the cactus that was behind her, but I noticed one of the blades was missing when I retrieved the arrow... never found the deer!! NO blood trail AT ALL (other than initial spot of impact)!! I was furious, and vowed never to use Rage again!


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

*broadheas*

ROCKET- wolverines 75gr.:cheers:


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

There is a reason you can rarely fine 100gr. Thunderheads on the self at BPS, Gander, or Cabelas....I have tried others but I have never changed...pushing 20 years of bow hunting.


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Slick Tricks all the time.Hard to beat.


----------

